# Worldmark Oceanside Harbor



## rocketraj (Mar 12, 2008)

newbie questions:
does worldmark charge for guest certificate if i decide to rent it out to someone else?
also, can i deposit a worldmark resort week (I reserved directly through worldmark )into an exchange company?

Thanks,
Raju.


----------



## kapish (Mar 12, 2008)

No guest certificates are needed when reserving a WorldMark vacation for someone else. All you need is to call the VPC (Vacation Planning Center) and request your guest's name is added to the reservation. 

Some of the independent (smaller) exchange companies would let you deposit a WorldMark week into their system. TPI (Trading Places International), SFX (The San Francisco Exchange Co.) are a few that does this.


----------



## DaveS (Mar 13, 2008)

kapish said:


> No guest certificates are needed when reserving a WorldMark vacation for someone else. All you need is to call the VPC (Vacation Planning Center) and request your guest's name is added to the reservation.
> 
> Some of the independent (smaller) exchange companies would let you deposit a WorldMark week into their system. TPI (Trading Places International), SFX (The San Francisco Exchange Co.) are a few that does this.



Hi Kapish,

I agree with you reply on the guest certificate. That was my experience as well.

A follow up question for you regarding trading Worldmark weeks. You had mentioned some of the smaller trading companies. How about II? I thought the way it works with II is that you would request a week, and when they find what you want, then they would remove the approprate number of points from your Worldmark accont, is that correct? I also believe the II Flex exchange is that within a time period (60 days of arrival), you can exchange into any size/season, but only use up a minimal of WM points? Am I correct? Thanks in advance for your reply!

Dave Sun


----------



## kapish (Mar 13, 2008)

DaveS said:


> A follow up question for you regarding trading Worldmark weeks. You had mentioned some of the smaller trading companies. How about II? I thought the way it works with II is that you would request a week, and when they find what you want, then they would remove the approprate number of points from your Worldmark accont, is that correct?


You are absolutely right. Same thing applies to RCI as well.


DaveS said:


> I also believe the II Flex exchange is that within a time period (60 days of arrival), you can exchange into any size/season, but only use up a minimal of WM points? Am I correct? Thanks in advance for your reply!


59 days with II and 45 days with RCI. Within these periods, only 4000 WM credits are taken from your WM account regardless of what kind of unit you exchange for. (You can get a studio, 1BR, 2BR, 3BR or larger, but only 4000 credits are removed from your WorldMark account!!:whoopie


----------

